# ATOC Stage 7 & 8



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

No race chatter yet? Who's going?

We're headed downtown soon for the TT and also @ Rock Store early tomorrow. 

Post pics if ya get 'em!


http://www.amgentourofcalifornia.com/Route/stages/stage7.html

http://www.amgentourofcalifornia.com/Route/stages/stage8.html


----------



## fmbp (Apr 23, 2003)

i'll be down there cheering/heckling for the TT this afternoon.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Stage 8 for me. I'll try to get on the Rock Store climb, but I don't know if I can rally my wife early enough to get a prime position.

JSR


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

JSR said:


> Stage 8 for me. I'll try to get on the Rock Store climb, but I don't know if I can rally my wife early enough to get a prime position.
> 
> JSR


Saw FMBP at Stage 7! :thumbsup: 

Did not see JSR at Rock Store. Probably because I have no idea who you are.


Beautiful weekend for bike racing.


----------

